# ISO help/advice making noodles w/pasta machine



## Robin (May 22, 2013)

I bought a pasta machine and have been trying to make noodles. Unfortunately its not working out. 

I think perhaps my recipe is off or something? 

I use 4 eggs, a couple tablespoons of water, and 2 cups flour. 

After I form the dough I place it in the refrigerator for an hour or so. 

Then I try to roll it out on the thickest setting. Unfortunately it becomes sticky and kind of pockmarked. Sometimes it breaks apart. I've tried to add more flour and run it through the machine several times but it doesn't help. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2013)

Robin said:


> I bought a pasta machine and have been trying to make noodles. Unfortunately its not working out.
> 
> I think perhaps my recipe is off or something?
> 
> ...


 
Two things pop out to me.

Your egg to flour ratio is off. Most recipes call for a 1:1 ratio or a 1.5:1 ratio. Which means that for 2 cups of flour you should be using 2 or 3 eggs.

Pasta dough should be rested at room temperature. You only need to rest it for maybe 20 minutes.

Make sure that you have kneaded it well. When pasta dough is "ready" it will be smooth and shiny.


----------



## Cerise (May 22, 2013)

I use about 2 cups flour, 2 eggs at room temp, & a pinch of salt. Put the flour on a work surface and make a well in the center. Add the unbeaten eggs. Using a fork, incorporate the flour into the eggs working from the sides. If the dough is too stiff, add a few drops of lukewarm water - a little at a time. If it's too sticky, add a little flour at a time. Put the dough in a bowl, cover it so it doesn't dry out, & let it rest. Put the dough through the machine, turning the notches down as you go.


----------



## Oldvine (May 23, 2013)

I use a two egg, two cups flour recipe.  I add the water drops at a time.  Also, I flour the flatten dough before feeding it through the noodle cutter.


----------



## Addie (May 23, 2013)

I do 1 c. flour to 1 egg. water as needed. Flour your hands as well as your work bench as you knead it. As you knead it, it will become smooth. Let it rest as room temp. Cut your dough into four pieces. Cover three and take the fourth, flatten out with your hand and then start to put it through the widest setting. Each time you put it through your machine, it is also being kneaded. I put my dough through twice on each setting. Once the piece comes through, fold it and put it through a second time. Reduce to the next number and repeat. Continue until you can see your hand through the dough. If your dough gets too long, cut it in half and cover the half you are not using. Continue with the one piece. then do the second piece. 

Repeat with the other three covered pieces. 

Some days you may need an 1/8 of a cup of water. Other days less. Flour is a finicky and temperamental item. It all depends on the weather.

The reason for resting is that it gives the flour time to absorb the water and moisture of the egg. And it also lets the gluten rest so that it is easier to handle.


----------



## Zereh (May 24, 2013)

I use the 1:1 egg to flour ratio. For the flour portion I like to use half semolina and half unbleached white.


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2013)

Zereh said:


> I use the 1:1 egg to flour ratio. For the flour portion I like to use half semolina and half unbleached white.


 
I have used semolina and found it makes the pasta stronger. But I don't use it half and half. I use 1/4 cup of s. to one c. of flour. 

Funny how we all have our own way of doing pasta. But we all get the same results.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2013)

Update: 

I finally had success today. After this advice I made noodles and had the same problems. I got pretty fed up and didn't try again for awhile. Then today I got the urge to try again. I was much more patient with it this time. I've found noodles is just one thing I can't rush last minute. 

I let the noodle dough rest for 15 mins, rolled out, and then I let the rolled noodles rest for another 30-45 mins. This let them dry out a little bit more. Then I used the cutting part and they are perfect.


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2013)

Robin said:


> Update:
> 
> I finally had success today. After this advice I made noodles and had the same problems. I got pretty fed up and didn't try again for awhile. Then today I got the urge to try again. I was much more patient with it this time. I've found noodles is just one thing I can't rush last minute.
> 
> I let the noodle dough rest for 15 mins, rolled out, and then I let the rolled noodles rest for another 30-45 mins. This let them dry out a little bit more. Then I used the cutting part and they are perfect.


 

  Well done Robin. Making pasta of any kind takes patience. Always plan it for a day you don't have to go anywhere. Congratulations!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 28, 2013)

Robin, so pleased to hear you nailed it, well done


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

I use 1 egg per cup of flour.  However, I use vegetable oil instead of a lot of water.  I roll out with a rolling pin, dust with flour and roll it up.  Then I slice with a knife. This makes slightly irregular thicker noodles, great for chicken and noodles.


----------

